# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Ingerin- Punimet e mia

## demolition man

* Ingerin Design.*  Ketu mund  te vizitoni galerine e punimeve  te mia ne grafiken dixhitale.  
(Kryesisht Photoshop dhe Cinema 4D). 
Kritika dhe komente jane te mirepritura.

----------


## edspace

Më pëlqeu kombinimi i ngjyrave, imagjinata. Nga punimet duket sikur nis punën, shikon çfarë del, dhe pastaj i cakton temën. Mund ta vësh më mirë në punë imagjinatën nëse e ke të qartë temën para se të fillosh.

Suksese!

----------


## Fiori

Kur cakton temën para krijimit, e kufizon vehten në krijim dhe nuk i jep liri veprimi me pak fjalë. Frymezimi nuk ka nevojë për emërtime, këto të fundit janë atje vetëm për të drejtuar 'spektatorin'... Pastaj ka dhe detyra shtëpie, krijo çfarë të është caktuar!

Përgëzime për krijimet E.M. Love_Story më pëlqeu më shumë. Bora në krahët e fluturave është ide fantastike. Violina dhe Korça pastaj janë histori tjetër. Pres më shumë ndjenjë nga këto të dyja...


Fiori

----------


## demolition man

Fiori dhe Edspace , ju faleminderit qe keni patur deshiren dhe durimin per te pare punimet e mia dhe pershtypjet qe keni lene rreth tyre.

Ato cka doja te shtoja une mbi komentet : 



> Nga punimet duket sikur nis punën, shikon çfarë del, dhe pastaj i cakton temën. Mund ta vësh më mirë në punë imagjinatën nëse e ke të qartë temën para se të fillosh.


Deri diku eshe e vertete. Nje pjese e mire e punimeve aty , i kam bere disa vite me pare  kur hidhja hapat e pare me Photoshop. Natyrisht  talenti i kufizuar mbi grafiken dhe aftesite e limituara te atehershme (nuk dua te them e tani e zoteroj ploteshish  :) ) mbi perdorimin e Photoshop , nuk bejne te lehte qe te shprehesh ekzaktesisht ate cka ti ke ne mendje dhe do te shprehesh. ( le ta quajme nje teknike TOP-DOWN ). Per kete fakt ndodh ajo qe thua ti , pra fillimi i punes, eksperimentimi ,dhe ne fund  i jepet nje forme finale ne nje kontekst . (pak  a shume nje  BOTTOM- UP :) ).( Shpresoj te mos jem i vetmi qe perdor kete "teknike" :-) )
Pjeserisht ky ishte "justifikimi" . Them pjeserisht pasi mua me pelqen nje fare abstraksionizmi  ,pra disa punime jane  qellimisht te punuara ne ate menyre.(jo  rastesisht  shumica e punimeve  jane te postuara ne kategorine Abstract )

Megjithate ,nqs i shef me kujdes nje pjese e punimeve  i perket nje kategorie ,le ta quajme "konceptuale" ku  nisur nga nje ide apo koncept , mundohet te paraqitet ne menyre vizuale. Ne kete menyre shume pak elemente mund tja lesh rastesise , pra te krijosh ne menyre "random".

Persa i perket Fiorit :



> Violina dhe Korça pastaj janë histori tjetër. Pres më shumë ndjenjë nga këto të dyja...


 :) QE  te dyja punimet qe ti permende  jane fotomanipulime (pra pjeserisht  krijime te mia  :) ) . Mbase eshte ky fakti  qe ndryshoje disi nga te tjerat  dhe  qe ty te  kane rene ne sy.  Megjithate respektoj mendimin tend mbi to


Ju falenderoj edhe njehere per komentet tuaja.

----------


## 13elen

hi there, !!!
 desha te te them::: krijimet e tua me pelqyen shum,, 

 EXCELLENT WORK(and u know it;) KEEP GOING!!!

 PS. R U FEELING LUCKY TODAY??

----------

